# my first bottle cap at 12 meters



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

this afternoon I've tried a bottle cap at 12 meters for the first time, and guess what ... a hit at first shot !









it was a pity I've didn't recorded so I went for another cap and try it live






it was very exiting !!! a heavy adrenaline punch !!!

The hit was very near the cap tie, even it had cut the border ...









Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Plinker (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey, how do we know that cap wasn't already broken?!!!

Just kidding, excellent shot! First try too! And that's a nice setup you have for shooting.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shooting eagle eye, Arturito. I can't even see the cap at 10 meters.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Arturo, you are the man!!!! I am going to come down and camp on your door step so you can teach me how to shoot!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great shooting friend.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

What and eye, and steady as a rock. Arturito, that is a very nice shot. One can only wish to do as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Great shot!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I have to say that is cool! Great shot too.

What I like about videos like these, is that when one shares their experience, it makes me feel I am there as well. (Even though it would have been better if I was in Chile shooting too  )

LGD


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Charles said:


> Arturo, you are the man!!!! I am going to come down and camp on your door step so you can teach me how to shoot!
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Thanks Charles ... I think I could barely "teach" you something you don't know yet, giving that I really don't know well what I am doing !!!



tnflipper52 said:


> What and eye, and steady as a rock. Arturito, that is a very nice shot. One can only wish to do as well. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks tnflipper52 for your nice compliments ... I like that "steady as a rock", even I feel almost completely relaxed Jing and Jang nice ...



lightgeoduck said:


> I have to say that is cool! Great shot too.
> 
> What I like about videos like these, is that when one shares their experience, it makes me feel I am there as well. (Even though it would have been better if I was in Chile shooting too  )
> 
> LGD


agreed same as me, moreover I am completely alone here ... seeing other videos makes feel I am at the fellow side ... wow you did it this way ... explain me this or that ... etc ... and figuring all those things is how I learned to reach where I am ... It's great to know that someone else will feel you side by side ...

Thanks you guys Beanflip, quarterinmynose, mr green your replays makes feel a great support, a kind of fuel ("fueling" could be?)

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great shooting ! one of the hard things about that is the size , small margin of error when you aim at it .


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Imperial said:


> great shooting ! one of the hard things about that is the size , small margin of error when you aim at it .


So true, and after shooting at that for awhile, cans will seem like barrels 

LGD


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > great shooting ! one of the hard things about that is the size , small margin of error when you aim at it .
> ...


lol !!!

the two key factors that I credit for my improvements since last month are, first is the form when changed to butterfly (thumb down pouch pinch) it let from my head, neck and backbone to be relaxed and strait balanced over the vertical, the only forces present are the pinky+anular fingers and the pull arm+pouch hand fingers, second I am short sighted (maybe many of us) and I see the target blurred, Saderath (a member here) taught me to do a mental picture in my mind on where the target crosshairs should be and it works fine when you trains doing so ... and the obligatory mantra forever ... RELEASE ... RELEASE ... the exact moment of the shoot I don't know ... my mind is blanked ... ha ha maybe this makes me see confused after the shoot lol !! ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice shooting Arturo! That's a hard shot for anyone! Like LGD stated earlier, when you shoot small stuff a lot, it makes cans seem huge/easy to hit later on! "aim small miss small"


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Nice shooting Arturo! That's a hard shot for anyone! Like LGD stated earlier, when you shoot small stuff a lot, it makes cans seem huge/easy to hit later on! "aim small miss small"


Thanks Btoon84 you are a great shooter (BINGO), yeah ... it is a good idea shooting small targets, may be very frustrating at the beginning (90% very near misses, but misses) and when you put the can again ... lol yes LGD, it looks like a barrel lol ...


----------

